# Cub Cadet hydrastatic trans



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

This mower will run about 30 sec fwd or rev and then stop and lock up the drive belt. Anyone has test specs and recommendation where I may find tranny parts.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It would depend on what brand of hydrostat is in the tractor. You should be able to download a parts breakdown at the Cub Cadet website.


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

*cub cadet tranny*



30yearTech said:


> It would depend on what brand of hydrostat is in the tractor. You should be able to download a parts breakdown at the Cub Cadet website.


Thanks for your reply, will do. Tom


----------

